# HTML 5 <audio> tag + Firefox = nix



## ottang (23. September 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Leute,

Ich bin neu hier und bin gleichzeitig am verzweifeln xD 

Derzeitig bin ich dabei mir meine eigene Homepage zu bastel, rein HTML & CSS also nix großartiges aufwendiges ... zumal ich php nich auf die reihe bekomme.

Es geht um Folgendes , lerne derzeitig HTML5 & CSS3, dabei versuche ich Audio Dateien mithilfe des <audio></audio> Tags wiederzugeben und habe mich an einem Tutorial von Galileo.Computing durchgeschaut

Der Code 

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<p>
<audio src="mukke.mp3" controls>
</audio>
```

In Chrome sowie im Explorer funktioniert es ohne Probleme, nur Firefox macht nichts ... er zeigt ggf den Player für 0,4 sec an und verschwindet auch sofort oder er zeigt das Control panel an aber es passiert nix wenn man Play klick.

Woran kann es liegen?
Mein FF ist auf Version 15 also aktuell. 
Auf anderen seiten Funktioniert es so wie ich es bei manch anderen tutrials gesehen habe ...

Hier einmal der Link 
> http://ottang.de/test/


----------



## para_noid (24. September 2012)

Sieht n büsschn komisch aus (erst recht weil es keinen body und so gibt). Schau mal wie das hier eingebunden wurde, da kann ichs im Firefox abspielen.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (24. September 2012)

Ganz einfach, der FireFox unterstützt in HTML5 kein .mp3-Format.
Dafür wird das .ogg-Format benötigt. Das kannst du mit dem Programm Audacity umwandeln (http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/).

Hier der benötigte HTML-Code:

```
<audio controls="controls" autoplay="autoplay">
  <source src="mukke.ogg" type="audio/ogg" />
  <source src="mukke.mp3" type="audio/mpeg" />
  Das Audio-Element wird nicht unterstützt.
</audio>
```
_Hinweis: Das .ogg-Format sollte immer an erster Stelle stehen, sonst kann es mit ältern FireFox-Versionen Probleme geben._


----------



## ottang (24. September 2012)

Hey,

Also im Tutorial von Galileo.Computing ist der Quelltext genau so wie in meinem, nur ohne <style></style> für schrift

Kein .mp3 ?hmm das ist ja mal wirklich... blöd.
Nun den ich werde es mal mit .ogg versuchen, audacity habe ich ja =) ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe ;-)

Wenns klappt werde ich kurz bescheid geben.

*edit*

Supa =D hat geklappt ;-) Control wird angezeigt abspielen ( anzeige mäßig ) macht er es auch ... nur es kommt kein Ton...


----------

